# Alutech Fanes wie gut im Bikepark



## skateson (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo

wie der Name des Threads schon verrät.

wie ist euer Eindruck , eure Erfahrungen mit der Fanes im Bikepark?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Lexx85 (4. Juli 2016)

skateson schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wie der Name des Threads schon verrät.
> 
> ...




Ich hab mir extra dieses Jahr eine Fanes wegen der Vielfältigkeit gekauft, ich hab es leider erst einmal im Bikepark bewegt. Ich muss aber sagen, da geht einiges.

Klar, ein DHler ist es nicht, aber fahren kannst und wirst du damit alles.

Soviel Is sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaCrazyP (5. Juli 2016)

Kann dem nur zustimmen. Man kann wirklich alles fahren und es ist verspielt. Hab mit dem Fanes mehr Airtime als mit dem schweren DHer, allerdings läuft der auch noch mehr auf Schienen. Kommt also drauf an, was du machen willst und wie gut du fahren kannst. Aber in der Regel sollte das Fanes vollkommen ausreichen! Erst recht mit einem "schwereren" Aufbau!


----------



## Lexx85 (5. Juli 2016)

Stimmt, der Aufbau und das technische fahren spielen auch immer eine Rolle. 200mm sind halt 200mm Federweg.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2016)

Bikepark kann ja alles mögliche sein. Mir vermittelt die Fanes viel Sicherheit und hat ausreichend Pop und geht gut vorwärts wenns drauf ankommt. Für Brechsandpisten etwas too much. Schnelle Anlieger mag der flexende Hinterbau nicht. Verspielt? Nicht in Grõsse XXL.

War ja auch mehrmals Testsieger in der FREERIDE - und die legen Wert auf Drops und Sprünge.


----------



## DaCrazyP (5. Juli 2016)

Ok, ich hab Größe L und den kurzen Radstand eingestellt. Beim langen Radstand sieht das wieder ganz anders aus, da läuft das Ding doch eher wie auf Schienen, kommt aber noch immer nicht ganz an einen DHer ran.


----------



## Lexx85 (5. Juli 2016)

DaCrazyP schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab Größe L und den kurzen Radstand eingestellt. Beim langen Radstand sieht das wieder ganz anders aus, da läuft das Ding doch eher wie auf Schienen, kommt aber noch immer nicht ganz an einen DHer ran.


Ich hab M und langen Radstand, läuft schon sehr gut!


----------



## Jakten (5. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre L mit kurzem Radstand. Selbst wenn ich mir nächstes Jahr ein Hausrundentrailbike (  ) hole bleibt die Fanes für die Alpen und diverse Bikeparkbesuche.


----------



## Sewerrider (9. Juli 2016)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, fahre eine 5er Fanes (langer Radstand) mit der neuen 180er RS Lyrik und nem CCDB AIR CS und bin gestern erst noch damit in Winterberg gewesen. 

Ich fahre alles damit und habe nie das Gefühl das mir etwas fehlt aber klar ein reines DH läuft natürlich noch besser auf sehr ruppigen Strecken aber was Northshore/Drops/Sprünge etc. angeht ist es genial zu fahren.


----------



## Lexx85 (10. Juli 2016)

Sewerrider schrieb:


> Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, fahre eine 5er Fanes (langer Radstand) mit der neuen 180er RS Lyrik und nem CCDB AIR CS und bin gestern erst noch damit in Winterberg gewesen.
> 
> Ich fahre alles damit und habe nie das Gefühl das mir etwas fehlt aber klar ein reines DH läuft natürlich noch besser auf sehr ruppigen Strecken aber was Northshore/Drops/Sprünge etc. angeht ist es genial zu fahren.


Stimmt, macht die 4er mit 170 Lyrik und Monarch plus auch so


----------



## Hightower78 (12. Juli 2016)

Fanes 3.0 - XL - heavy aufbau (18,15kg) - komplett Coil (Totem&Vivid) - Bikepark-Bomber! 



Läuft...... 

Kommt auch halt drauf an wie/was man im Park fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (12. Juli 2016)

Hightower78 schrieb:


> Fanes 3.0 - XL - heavy aufbau (18,15kg) - komplett Coil (Totem&Vivid) - Bikepark-Bomber!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört sich aber auf alle Fälle fies als Aufbau an... Hast du mal ein Bild?


----------



## Hightower78 (12. Juli 2016)

Mittlerweile ist die Reverb einer normalen Sattelstütze gewichen. und die Muddys sind jetzt Magic.


----------



## Lexx85 (12. Juli 2016)

Hightower78 schrieb:


>


Sehr geil, wie ich finde!!!!!


----------



## Hightower78 (12. Juli 2016)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Sehr geil, wie ich finde!!!!!


----------



## Hightower78 (12. Juli 2016)

Hätte noch bock aufn Sennes, aber das passt finanziell nicht. Wollte mir ja schon mal ne Doppelbrücke einbauen


----------



## Lexx85 (12. Juli 2016)

Geht bestimmt. Ich bin von zwei Bikes dank der fanes weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hightower78 (12. Juli 2016)

Gehen würde es, jedoch mache ich mir gedanken über die Freigabe von Alutech. Das Fanes hat nämlich keine Doppelbrückenfreigabe. Und dann auch noch die Sache mir der Geo. Mit 200mm vorne und 170 hinten... Doch vllt nicht so prickelnd :-D


----------



## Alumini (13. Juli 2016)

Hightower78 schrieb:


> Kommt auch halt drauf an wie/was man im Park fährt.


Und vor allem sollte man dazu sagen in welchem Park. In Fiss spielt's quasi gar keine Rolle, welches Rad. Leogang DH wär ne andere Nummer...


----------



## Lexx85 (13. Juli 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Und vor allem sollte man dazu sagen in welchem Park. In Fiss spielt's quasi gar keine Rolle, welches Rad. Leogang DH wär ne andere Nummer...



Jupp ganz genau, aber die meisten laufen.

z.B. Bischofsmais, Winterberg, Willingen usw.


----------

